

Ask HN: Job opportunity in SF - Which Visa should I go for? - dutchbrit

I've been wanting to move to San Francisco for a while, and now I finally might have an opportunity to do so. A Dutch company that has an office over there is looking for programmers. I fit the description and I also speak fluent Dutch (plus point). I don't have a bachelor degree but I do have quite a bit of work experience. I've even done some work for them indirectly through my current employer. What options do I have? Would I be able to get a H1-B evn though I don't have a Bachelor Degree? I might be able to get an L-1B but that requires me to work for them for a year in The Netherlands. What other options do I have?<p>I'm 22 &#38; have a British passport if that makes any difference.<p>Thanks in advance for any advise!
======
deskamess
Is Dutch required for your job? To use that as an asset you may have to
justify that need to the immigration folks.

Couple the need for Dutch with a job specification that requires experience
but leaves out the degree requirement and that may improve your chances.

Having said all that, it is always better to talk to an immigration attorney.
Talk to your company, write down the questions you have, and do a one hour
consultation with an immigration attorney. It should cost the company less
than $200, but a lot of things will become clearer.

------
ig1
Speak to the company and ask them, but given your age and lack of degree I
suspect it'd be close to impossible for you to qualify for an H1B visa.

So L1B maybe your only option, you might be able to combine it with the
holiday visa waiver hack so you can spend some time working in the US during
your first year.

------
krishna2
To work, I think the only option is H1-B (unless there is a trade-agreement
like NAFTA for Canadians). But I think a Bachelor's degree is required. Do a
quick check with an immigration web site. Good luck.

------
botolo86
Immigration rules are very complex and the best think you can do is ask for
advice to an immigration lawyer or to a serious immigration service provider
online.

